# just want to be somewhere else... anywhere!!!



## juno (Sep 14, 2018)

three years is too long in eugene. i know exactly what the next two, three, four or more months would look like here.. maybe i should take off without trying to find somewhere to go ahead of time and see where i end up. maybe after one more good work gig and then i'm out. god almighty. i need to go go go go gooo. rant over. thank you stp


----------



## lawnchair (Sep 14, 2018)

I think you should go for it! Obviously be prepared and get at least some supplies and a vague idea of what you're getting yourself into, but don't worry about it too much. I'm sure you'll find you're able to do much more and survive much more than you think you can. Live your daydreams.


----------



## juno (Sep 14, 2018)

lawnchair said:


> I think you should go for it! Obviously be prepared and get at least some supplies and a vague idea of what you're getting yourself into, but don't worry about it too much. I'm sure you'll find you're able to do much more and survive much more than you think you can. Live your daydreams.



hey thanks... yeah i know i'll be fine and probably have an okay time. it's not my first time but it would be my first time setting off solo.


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 14, 2018)

Fuck I feel ya! San Diego's a drag.


----------



## juno (Sep 14, 2018)

i can barely remember the last time i was there. hope things start looking up for you...


ScumRag said:


> Fuck I feel ya! San Diego's a drag.


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 14, 2018)

juno said:


> i can barely remember the last time i was there. hope things start looking up for you...




Thanks- that's sincerely heartfelt. Word to any newcomers- stay areas north of SF.


----------



## train in vain (Sep 14, 2018)

I know the feeling. Moved to Little Rock 4 1/2 yrs ago and just got lazy. Longest ive been in one place for more than a decade. Wanted to leave for about 2 of those yrs and ended up getting evicted out of fuckin nowhere late July. Back on trains riding places ive never been trainwise after a long hiatus. Wasnt too pissed about the eviction it set me free from lazy boring Little Rock haha. (LR aint that bad )
If its time to beat it get outta there! Even with no real plans just getting moving feels great.


----------



## juno (Sep 15, 2018)

train in vain said:


> I know the feeling. Moved to Little Rock 4 1/2 yrs ago and just got lazy. Longest ive been in one place for more than a decade. Wanted to leave for about 2 of those yrs and ended up getting evicted out of fuckin nowhere late July. Back on trains riding places ive never been trainwise after a long hiatus. Wasnt too pissed about the eviction it set me free from lazy boring Little Rock haha. (LR aint that bad )
> If its time to beat it get outta there! Even with no real plans just getting moving feels great.



ooo, i feel those winds of change. yeah you see even if i stuck around in the safety zone i still would be wishing i had jumped into the unknown. may as well do it now


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 15, 2018)

I believe the north will start getting colder again by the end of this year. Only Florida might get the warmest temps on colder days. I might have to do my laundry sometime soon anyway.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 16, 2018)

I feel your pain! I'm working on getting out of Milwaukee, tired of winters and depressing weather and the high crime here.
I got my supplies ready. In the very near future and soon, I'm giving my boss and landlord a good-bye notice. Throwing my bicycle on an Amtrak train to my destination and free I will be!


----------



## RamblinLurker (Sep 16, 2018)

juno said:


> three years is too long in eugene. i know exactly what the next two, three, four or more months would look like here.. maybe i should take off without trying to find somewhere to go ahead of time and see where i end up. maybe after one more good work gig and then i'm out. god almighty. i need to go go go go gooo. rant over. thank you stp



Don't know what's exactly going on here or why the sudden dipout, regardless if your young (30 or less) or look young, ect. Phoenix, AZ is a great place to start, this is what and where I went when I had to leave PDX, suddenly, for multiple reasons. Guessing you are on the younger side, considering you living in Eugene area and being on here. Anyways alotta of "under the table" jobs there = All cash, can be very spread out area, yett also a biggish downtown, work as a bartender/bar back/waiter, especially in Old town Scottsdale, wanna get laid and make money.. Then Tempe, Mill Ave. Alotta bars, restaurants, ect. and ASU..


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 16, 2018)

Ive been trying to get outta Atlanta for a couple months but its hard leaving a warm place. The shit crime is whats pushing me. But if you make it out this way before spring, hit me up.


----------

